# Brisket drippings.



## smokinthesmc (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey all , I have put a pan under my brisket today to catch the drippings. What are some great ideas on how to re-incorporate them into my finished product. I'm spritzing with pineapple juice and The Captain ( Morgan ). So that will run off a bit also.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 24, 2012)

Here's an idea you could try...

1-cup Brown Sugar

1-tbls. Worchestershire sauce

1/4 cup (fresh)Lemon juice

1 - 32oz. bottle of Ketchup

the drippings from the Brisket (de-grease some , but leave a little fat there for flavor and to help everything emulsify when you heat and stir it...) Heat it only long enough to dissolve the sugar well.

This stuff will not last long enugh to refidgerate , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Have fun and...


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 24, 2012)

sounds good....I have been wanting to smoke a brisket for a while now....Sounds like I have a reason to now....Thanks ShoneyBoy


----------



## dewetha (Jun 24, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ has a decent sounding au Jus process

_Here is a popular method for making JUS for Au Jus or gravy...Good Luck...JJ_

_Smokey Au Jus_

_1- Lg Onion,_

_4-5 Carrots,_

_3-4 Ribs Celery_

_3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic_

_Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,_

_THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,_

_2 Tbs Tomato Paste,_

_1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)_

_1-2 ea Bayleaf_

_Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want._

_While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat._

_The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor._

_Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy._

this will serve as my basis for my brisket au Jus


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. They sound great. I didn't get much out of the pan this time around. So I just added it to the left over spritz and let everyone who wanted drizzle some on at their whim


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 25, 2012)

Dewetha posted what I use, Thanks D. Only thing is that flavor profile may not work with your Pineapple Juice. With that you might try...

Teriyaki Dip

5 Cloves Garlic, lightly crushed

1med Onion, sliced about 1C

4-5 Scallions, whole lightly crushed to let the flavor out.

2" Fresh Ginger, cut in 1/4 inch slices.

1/2C Soy Sauce, low sodium Kikkoman, Green Cap.

1C Pineapple Juice

1/4C Brown Sugar

1tsp Sesame oil

3C Beef Broth, low sodium

Sriracha Hot Sauce to taste or 1/2tsp Red Pepper flakes

Rum is optional

Combine all ingredient and simmer 30 minutes. Add de-fatted Pan drippings and simmer 5 minutes. Adjust seasoning with more Soy Sauce if needed and strain out solids.

Serve. Makes about 4 Cups.

Note: if you get very little drippings use above to Deglaze the Drip Pan to infuse what is there.

Let me know what you think...JJ


----------

